# Play Station 4 and Microsoft Xbox One



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi guys,

I didn't pre-order the Play station 4 nor the Microsoft Xbox One, so realistically, when will I be able to get it from the local retailer or Amazon?

I am assuming all the pre-orders will be fulfilled first and then the rest of the inventory will be made available to users?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

For those that pre-order from wherever, that stores first shipment or two are dedicated to pre-orders. In an event that pre-orders are high then it could be more. But being the holidays are right around corner some retailers will set aside some stock in order to get customers into their stores, I have heard of retailers taking stock that was for pre-orders and selling it to in-store customers to make their sale numbers look good.

For me, if I didn't pre-order I'll wait until after the new year to pick one up because by then most if not all per-orders would have been taken care of.


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

I've had good luck with Costco in the past. They don't take pre-orders, but they do take online orders. You probably can't get it from them the week it comes out, but after the hype settles for a week or two you might get lucky and squeeze in an online order.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the updates. Interesting that when going to sony website and microsoft website, the pre-order link still works but it is only for email notification when available again. 

Either way, this holiday season will be busy for both companies.


----------

